# Favorite Beer



## onoku

Rather than ressurect a two year old thread on favorite brews I thought I would start a new one. I am curious as to what everyone's favorite beers are? I am thinking I need to broaden my beer horizons a bit.

I have two go-to beers:

Yuengling
Rolling Rock
Both Pennsylvania brews :) Unfortunately Rolling Rock was bought out and moved to Jersey a few years back. A lot of my friends parents worked at the brewery in Latrobe. What a shame. It still remains one of my favorites though.

What about you?

Edit: I thought I posted this in the Beer section, don't know how it ended up in general... sorry! Could a mod move this to the appropriate section please?


----------



## SmokinAl

I grew up in Ohio, and Rolling Rock was the beer to drink. Been in Florida 41 years & I drink Molson Ice now, Yuengling Black & Tan is also a favorite. Also like Killians Red.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I'll take just about any IPA. I like a really hoppy beer! There's a loclal brewery here called Four Peaks and they make a seasonal Abby ale that is just awesome.


----------



## rbranstner

Grainbelt Nordeast


----------



## Bearcarver

In order of preference:

#1---Miller High Life

#2---Pabst Blue Ribbon

#3---Rolling Rock

#4 through #5000-----Anything cold, except #5001 & #5002.

#5001---Bud

#5002---CoorsLight

Bear


----------



## jakerz66

Molsen, labatts, and when it really hot Sol


----------



## gotarace

I have grown to like a old beer making a comeback... Hamm's, It sure has a great old time beer taste to me. My brother and i collect beer memorabilia and Hamm's is the holy grail of old beer advertising. We went to a Hamm's collectible show... started tossing back a few and my latest beer affair was started. Give it a try... it isn't bad beer.


----------



## jdomep

#1 sam adams octoberfest

#2 dos equis ambar

#3 yuengling larger

#4 land shark

#5 bud light lime

#6 i can go on and on i love beer.


----------



## pit 4 brains

1. Your beer

2. Free beer

3. Cold beer

4. The beer I have to buy..


----------



## les3176

yuengling is one of my favorites, lately i have been drinking some really good IPAs


----------



## rw willy

Hey Pit4

You nailed it.   I'm rolling on the floor!


----------



## ecto1

I would Trade my left Testicle for a cold bottle of Yuengling I use to drink it when I was stationed in the North East best beer I think I ever drank.  Here in Texas though I am a Shiner man through and through.


----------



## eman

Two words .   Free and cold!


----------



## Bearcarver

RW Willy said:


> Hey Pit4
> 
> You nailed it.   I'm rolling on the floor!


LOL----X 2 on that one!!!!


----------



## 1chaos52

Favorite beer is tough. My favorite beer I have ever had I cannot find in the US. It is  Slovak beer called Smadny Mnich.

For beer I can get here, my favorite is probably Racer 5 IPA which is brewed in Northern California and I can only get it when I am out there on business which is about once a month.

At home, I drink mostly Harpoon IPA.

Almost any IPA will do for me and I do like a whole host of others. Wish I could get Yuengling   up here as it is by far my favorite cheap beer.


----------



## daveomak

Exactly what _BEAR_ said plus #5003 Lucky lager.

Bear and I must be twins.


----------



## biggeorge50

If Guinness Stout is considered to be beer, that's it.


----------



## kjlued

Well, I am a beer snob and although I can't nail it down to 1 or even 3 favorites, I am a beer connoisseur to the 10th power.

Most cringe on what I will spend on beers many times being $20 for a 12oz 4pk

I suppose I will name a few favorite Breweries

Founders

Bells

Stone

Great Divide

Oscar Blues

I like anything from an IPA to a Stout and usually gravitate towards high gravity and oak aged.

The guy at the specialty beer store I live near by knows be by first name and his eyes light up when he sees me.

I think he named his motorcycle after me too. lol

Unfortunately, I am not rich, I just have rich tastes. LOL

However, I have found a really good and relatively inexpensive high gravity stout that for the price I buy and drink a lot.

Brooklyn Breweries Black Chocolate Stout (10%) and it is only $6 a 4pk of 12oz bottles.

Not my favorite but my favorite for the price.

May still sound high to some but keep in mind it is a 10% alc beer so 1 is like 2 of others.


----------



## Bearcarver

DaveOmak said:


> Exactly what _BEAR_ said plus #5003 Lucky lager.
> 
> Bear and I must be twins.


LOL----You better hope not!

I wouldn't wish that on anybody!

Bear


----------



## rhinton82

Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA

Rogue Dead Guy Ale

Stone Arrogant Bastard Ale


----------



## venture

I am with some others on this.  Whatever you buy and chill, I will be gracious enough to enjoy with you!


----------



## i is a moose

My personal favorites are:

1. Moose Drool

2. Negra Modelo

3. Newcastle

4. Birra Moretti/Kirin Ichiban (tied)

5. Sapporo

These are all pretty close in preference, but different. I mostly like dark and brown ales, but Sapporo, Kirin Ichiban and Moretti seem to brew lagers with a nice flavor and texture without being watery.


----------



## alelover

I love Captain Trips Cosmic Ale(IPA), Monkey on the Mainline Porter, Dark Star Ale(Brown Ale). Those are my 3 main beers I make. Haven't found too many commercials that can match them.

For commercials I love Racer 5, Triple Karmeleit, Samichlaus. Love the fresh hop brews a few breweries have out now. Terrapin Hopsecutioner is my usual one when I have to buy some for just drinking.


----------



## i is a moose

Racer 5's a good one.

Commercial beers simply fall flat on their faces compared to micro brews and homebrews. 

Moose Drool is awesome, because it's really complex, Big Sky did a great job formulating it. I'm waiting for Spring when they'll start selling Troutslayer again!

It's ridiculous, I work at a hotel that's a major wine-country destination, but their beer selection is pathetic, varieties of piss in a can, such as bud, bud light, coors, coors light and corona, then they have better ones like Guinness and heineken, and their best selection is Fat Tire. A+ wine list, D- beer list.

I'd hoped for at least something local, like Anchor Steam, and Napa Brewsmith to crop up, but so far, so bad.


----------



## alelover

Moose Drool is good. I have a friend that makes a very good clone of it. I hate going to nice places and all they have are the BMC beers. And you ask for an import and they say. Oh yeah, we have Corona and Heineken too. Like that's something special or something. Makes me want to gag.


----------



## kjlued

I am a little shy on variety right now, but here is one of everything currently in my aresonal.








From left to right

Ommegang - Abbey Ale 8.5%

Great Divide - Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout 9.5% 

Red Hook - Spring Limited Release 9.5%

Lagunitas - IPA

Lagunitas - Lucky 13 8.56%

Stone - Ruination IPA 7.7%

Bells - Cherry Stout 7%

Bells - Expedition Stout 10.5%

Bells - Hopslam 10%

Yuenglings - Porter

Brooklyn - Black Chocolate Stout 10%

Guinness - Foreign Extra 7.5%

Old Rasputin - Russian Imperial Stout 9%

Founders - Centennial IPA 7.2%

Founders - Dirty Bastard Scotch Ale 8.5%

Founders - Devil Dancer Triple IPA 12%

Founders - Nemesis (2010) 12%

Founders - Back Woods Bastard Oak Aged Scotch Ale (Extremely Limited) 10.2%

Founders - KBS Oak Aged Stout (Extremely Limited) 11.2%

Maresous - Triple 10%

Kasteel - Donker 11.2%

Oskar Blues - Tenfiddy 10.5%


----------



## onoku

Shy on variety my arse! That is one hell of a selection you have there. And nice crib!


----------



## alelover

Hey kjlued does WNC stand for Western NC.  Do you brew? We may know each other or we have common friends.


----------



## Bearcarver

alelover said:


> Hey kjlued does WNC stand for Western NC.  Do you brew? We may know each other or we have common friends.




Hey Scott, maybe he did know you, but after drinking all of those beers on his list, he might not remember you.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alelover

Yup. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## kjlued

Yup, WNC = Western NC

Yes, I have brewed but not since I moved here 3 years ago.

I actually just started buying the stuff to brew again, but have not started a batch yet.

Unfortunately spare time is scarce because of work.

I work 6 days a week which means little time for smoking, riding motorcycles, brewing beer, and the many other activities I like to do or would like to try doing.

I am a just a huge beer fanatic....obviously. 

I have been known to have up to 36 (maybe more) different kinds of beer in my fridge at one time.

Nice thing about being a beer connoisseur is that it is a hobby I can enjoy every day weather I have an hour or 12 hours. lol


----------



## kjlued

Onoku said:


> Shy on variety my arse! That is one hell of a selection you have there. And nice crib!


Thanks, and like mentioned I have had more in the arsenal in the past (I would say 2 doz is the average though and that is 22).

As far as the Crib goes, I got it cheap.

Nobody ever believes what I pay.


----------



## jborvrnut

Stone Oaked Arrogant Bastard

GreenFlash IPA

Stone Imperial Russian Stout

So far those are the clear favorites but am always trying new stuff. Does anyone know where I can get Yuengling in the So Cal area or in Las Vegas? I've been looking but have not had any luck.


----------



## cycletrash

In Ohio ...Rolling Rock


----------



## kjlued

jborvrnut said:


> Stone Imperial Russian Stout


Another one of my favorites, but I can not get it here.

Used to be able to but they never got it in this last year.

I can drive about 30+ miles though and get it in SC or pick it up when I go visit my sister in Ga.

I do need to make an SC beer run again though as I have not in a while and there are several things down there I like that I can not get up here.


----------



## flash

Some of our norms: Amber Bock, Shock Top Belgian White, Cable Car, dos equis amber and Mich Ultra


----------



## beer-b-q

I have over my life drank many good beers, here are a few of my favorite ones.

Pabst Blue Ribbon
Miller Genuine Draft
Boulevard (Any Flavor as it is local to KC)
Samuel Adams
And of course I can't forget to mention a couple that a friend sent me from Montana that I really liked and have to include.

If I could get these two in Kansas they would be at the top of my list...

*Pig Ass Porter - a world class dark ale* (You Gotta Love The Name...LOL)

*Beltian White - a delicious wheat beer with a hint of citrus*


----------



## burn-it

biggeorge50 said:


> If Guinness Stout is considered to be beer, that's it.


I think Guinness Stout is considered lunch.  However, it's high on my list.  Shiner was was what I drank while living in Texas.  I was surprised to see that you can get it here in San Diego. 

In no particular order, I also like:  Negra Modelo, Killian's Red, Pete's Wicked Ale . . .


----------



## burn-it

. . . and a San Diego local - Red Trolley.


----------



## kjlued

> Shiner was was what I drank while living in Texas.  I was surprised to see that you can get it here in San Diego.


You can get it pretty much anywhere.

It is sold here in NC too.


----------



## i is a moose

Just tried out Downtown Brown the other day.

It was really good, like almost over-toasted bread.

Unfortuneately, I spend most of my usdual beer time this vacation with my good friend Johnnie Walker, so no other new beers recently.


----------



## alelover

Lost Coast makes some great beer. I love their Indica IPA.


----------



## roller

Miller Draft


----------



## flash

Any of you that have ABC's in your neck of the woods, can do what my wife and I do. Mixed a 6 pack of any beer they have in the store. You are charged "singles" price, but then get a 15% discount. Good way to do some test on the beers out there. I finally found some Sam Adams that I could stomach this way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 We've tried over 100 different beers now.


----------



## fife

I like the new Shock top it is not bad at all.


----------



## kjlued

Flash said:


> Any of you that have ABC's in your neck of the woods, can do what my wife and I do. Mixed a 6 pack of any beer they have in the store. You are charged "singles" price, but then get a 15% discount. Good way to do some test on the beers out there. I finally found some Sam Adams that I could stomach this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've tried over 100 different beers now.




We have ABC stores here and they don't sell beer or wine, only liquor.

SC is the same way.

However, we do have some specialy beer stores and grocery stores that sell individal bottles.

Some offer a discount and some don't.

However, the ones who don't usually have a cheaper price.


----------



## i is a moose

Bevmo breaks down 6-packs on occaision, and offers individual bottles at a fair price, but still not as economical as a build your own 6-pack option.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!

I have never seen so many fancy schmancy beers!

Bear


----------



## alelover

Just the tip of the iceberg Bear.


----------



## smokinstevo27

Sweetwater IPA. Unpasteurized, hoppy, citrusy, high alcohol content.


----------



## kjlued

smokinstevo27 said:


> Sweetwater IPA. Unpasteurized, hoppy, citrusy, high alcohol content.




The citrus flavor comes from the type of hops they use and I look for that in a hoppy beer. 

If you like that, try Hopslam from Bells Brewery.

Damn near perfection when it comes to that type of beer but it is a little pricey.

It is a seasonal and a little hard to find but it is currently available until it sells out which probably won't be long.


----------



## dougmays

[quote name="smokinstevo27" url="/forum/thread/104083/favorite-beer/40#post_610646"]
Sweetwater IPA. Unpasteurized, hoppy, citrusy, high alcohol content.
[/quote]

Is that from ga? I think ive had that in atlanta and it was great!


----------



## kjlued

Yeah SweetWater is an Atlanta Ga Brewery.


----------



## biaviian

Yuengling
Ithaca Beer Company - Nut Brown Ale <- The *best *brown ale I've ever had, by far. 
Palm (A popular Belgium beer)
My real #1 is Yuengling Bock Beer but it can be very hard to find.


----------



## smokinstevo27

I like the two hearted ale they make. I generally like west coast IPAs better but Sweetwater IPA is definitely my favorite and I can get it in the grocery store. We have a couple of really good places around that sell craft beer and I'll have to see if I can get the Hopslam. Thanks for the tip brother.
 


kjlued said:


> The citrus flavor comes from the type of hops they use and I look for that in a hoppy beer.
> 
> If you like that, try Hopslam from Bells Brewery.
> 
> Damn near perfection when it comes to that type of beer but it is a little pricey.
> 
> It is a seasonal and a little hard to find but it is currently available until it sells out which probably won't be long.


----------



## i is a moose

I'm getting to be very fond of Anderson Valley Brewing Company.

They make a nice local product, and their Boont Amber Ale is solid.

I'm personally an ale guy, through, and through, and they make a nice variety of original ales. I wouldn't say anything I've tried by them could ever be "the best", but for a local, homegrown company, they're respectable.

For something truly local, my home county has two great brewries: Third Street Aleworks and Hopmunk, which produce some killer flavors. Third Street makes one they call "Sleeper Wave" which I'm sure is made with a bit of brown sugar in it, it's rich, and heavy, somewhat like gulping down a blanket, Their American Wheat could be good, but last I tried it, I picked up some distinctly banana-like notes that I couldn't stand. Out of everything on Earth, bananas are my lest favorite edible, so it tanked that.


----------



## flash

smokinstevo27 said:


> Sweetwater IPA. Unpasteurized, hoppy, citrusy, high alcohol content.




Hopefully better than the Sweetwater 420


----------



## kjlued

Flash said:


> Hopefully better than the Sweetwater 420


420 is not a bad beer.....not a great one either, but the brewery is a pretty decent brewery.

The thing is great beers never get popular.

Look at Bud Light. It is the number one selling beer in both America and the in the world.

Where if you get bud light nice and cold, it tastes like like cold water with a splash of piss for flavor (not that I know for sure but would imagine).

That being said, 420 was the beer that made SweetWater popular.

Now that was partially to a great name and advertising but you can't expect greatness from popularity as most people in the world would spit a great beer right out.

Last year I though SweetWaters happy ending (a 9% Imperial Stout) was pretty good. But this year when it came back out and my tastes have progressed I would just rate it ok.

Of course many people would not like it because it has too much flavor, but I think it does not have enough. lol

Also, getting a beer while it is fresh is a myth started it by Bud with their born on dates.

It was an advertising campagne started several years ago (and a successful one at that).

However, the fact is that many good beers need to be shelved and get better the longer it sits.

I am going to try to let my KBS sit up for a year, but it so damn good, it is really difficult. lol

Some of my Backwoods Bastard has been up for 6 months but I don't have much left. :(


----------



## alelover

Had some 2 Hearted nite before last. Love it.


----------



## i is a moose

Picked up an Irish-style beer made with Sorgham that I'm looking to try. I can't recall the name off the top of my head, but it's a red ale, and the local beer department at my favorite grocery said some rave things.

Come to think of it, every time I see this Sorgham beer, I always remember the episode of Cheers where Sam slurred ordering "some more gum" on his supply order, and recieved a case of sorgham. They couldn't return it, and instead set it in bowls as snacks instead of nuts. Norm developed an affinity for it, and Woody kept telling him that it would give a shine to his coat.

Sorry, we only get old broadcasts out here on Titan...


----------



## big twig

Rogue Dead Guy Ale - Probably the best IPA I have ever had

Butternuts Pork Slap  - Love the name and label also tastes great

  
	

		
			
		

		
	








Butternuts Moo Thunder - Great Stout with a chocolate coffee taste, add a scoop of ice cream for an awesome dessert (why not have a beer for desert)

Red Stripe - Hooray Beer!

Just a couple of my favorites when I can splurge on a fancy beer.

What I drink the most of....Miller Light.."Less filling, taste great"


----------



## garand555

Favorite?  It'd just be easier for me to tell you the ones that I don't like.  Schlitz.  Budweiser.  Not Bud Light, but Budweiser.  Ska's Pale Ale.  (I like a hoppy beer every once and a while, but I don't like the flavor of straight hops.)  I can drink those beers, especially if they are free and cold, but hands down, my least favorite would be Hodaarden.  I cannot even finish a half of one of those.  Other than that, what my favorite is depends on my mood.


----------



## boykjo

hacker-spchorr weiss beer imported from munich germany.... good stuff....


----------



## tyotrain

There is only two types of beer in my life... COLD BEER AND FREE BEER


----------



## jlstout

I agree 1000%!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Beer,well Rootbeer is all I can have,so
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it's that or Pepsi!

have fun and,


----------



## kjlued

tyotrain said:


> There is only two types of beer in my life... COLD BEER AND FREE BEER




I can honestly say I am probably in the top 10% (probably closer to the 1%ers) of beer lovers out there and I have turned down both.

Not all free beer is good no matter how cold it is.

I mean if I brew some beer with piss and freeze it for you, will you drink it?

Not to mention, some beers are much better at ambient temperatures then they are cold.


----------



## Bearcarver

kjlued said:


> I can honestly say I am probably in the top 10% (probably closer to the 1%ers) of beer lovers out there and I have turned down both.
> 
> Not all free beer is good no matter how cold it is.
> 
> I mean if I brew some beer with piss and freeze it for you, will you drink it?
> 
> Not to mention, some beers are much better at ambient temperatures then they are cold.


That's a trick question.

Would that be a first beer, or a 21st beer?

In the past I have been so far gone, I actually drank Primo & Lone Star.

Bear


----------



## bishop916

Whatever of my homebrews I crack open at any given time is my favorite!  

Right now I'm really liking the Belgian style ale I have on hand...


----------



## jklsweny

My current faves are both Shiner brews: 102 Double Wheat and Cosmos. Though I can only find the Cosmos in the Family Reunion Pack.


----------



## teddymadison

Well, anything I brew is my favorite but right now Sam Adams latitude 48 is my favorite to purchase.


----------



## master_dman

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## kjlued

Bearcarver said:


> That's a trick question.
> 
> Would that be a first beer, or a 21st beer?
> 
> In the past I have been so far gone, I actually drank Primo & Lone Star.
> 
> Bear


Primo and Lone Strar....so you would drink piss. lol


----------



## alaskanbear

Alaskan Amber

Alaskan Smoked Porter

Alaskan IPA

Guess living here in Alaska, one becomes accustomed to the native beers of the country--BUT, what a beer they are!!

Rich


----------



## smokinstevo27

rude

 


kjlued said:


> Primo and Lone Strar....so you would drink piss. lol


----------



## kjlued

Not meant to be and if read the the post that bearcarver responded to that inspired that post, I would think it wouldn't be.

However, Bearcarver if you took it as rude, I apologize.


----------



## meateater

kjlued said:


> Primo and Lone Strar....so you would drink piss. lol


Wow, silver spoon!!!............ I drink whatever I'm in the mood for being import or domestic, just like smoking someday's yard bird then cowboy ribeye's.


----------



## smokinstevo27

I was just playing man, I didn't mean it that way, I had read the other posts. I should have added a J/K to that post.

 


kjlued said:


> Not meant to be and if read the the post that bearcarver responded to that inspired that post, I would think it wouldn't be.
> 
> However, Bearcarver if you took it as rude, I apologize.


----------



## jefflisa828

gotta say I don't drink much but when I do it is coors light but usually whiskey and ginger ale


----------



## kjlued

smokinstevo27 said:


> I was just playing man, I didn't mean it that way, I had read the other posts. I should have added a J/K to that post.


Cool, no biggie, I just didn't know if I inadvertently stuck my foot in mouth. lol


----------



## Bearcarver

kjlued said:


> Not meant to be and if read the the post that bearcarver responded to that inspired that post, I would think it wouldn't be.
> 
> However, Bearcarver if you took it as rude, I apologize.


Actually I took it as a cut to those Hawaiian & Texas Beers, however I appreciated Steve covering my back.

Actually the worst beer I ever drank was "33" beer !  No telling what was in that crap!

No problem here guys. Aint like I never said anything that could be taken more than one way.

Smoke on,

Bear


----------



## albacore

So many beers......so hard to choose......

I will say my favorite for an everyday go-to beer would be Alaskan Amber Ale.  mmmmmmmmm!

Others would be Newcastle, or Sam Adams.


----------



## moikel

Regular Australian beer only drink it if I  have to,put it in brine mix. Coopers Pale Ale & Sparkling Ale,James Squire range originally made by a transplanted american. Got a bit of a thing for Speights dark ale  & Monteiths range South Island NZ & the Czech beers Pilsener Urkel, Budvar, & a dark ale that is on tap at a mates Czech bar. Maudite from Quebec as long as you remember its %7 alcohol. And last but definitely not least Pig Dog Ale .Bavarian Bock style %6 that we are bottling tomorrow at ubrewit micro brewery tomorrow after 2 postponments
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  100 litres I will post a photo


----------



## custom99

Guinness and Lancaster Milk Stout. Stouts are the best!!


----------



## kevinpkelly83

Yuengling is a great bargain beer (found anywhere) but try Sierra Nevada (best gas station IPA). Dogfish Head makes some great brews but is a little more expensive.  Watch out for their 90 minute IPA!  Magic Hat is also really good and cost a little less than Dogfish.  Amstel Light has always been a great friend of mine but you can never have enough Blue Moon!  Sam Adams also has kick butt seasonals.


----------



## flash

Albacore said:


> So many beers......so hard to choose......
> 
> I will say my favorite for an everyday go-to beer would be Alaskan Amber Ale.  mmmmmmmmm!
> 
> Others would be Newcastle, or Sam Adams.




 Of course you have to ask WHICH Sam Adams. For all the beers they have, they produce a lot of crap. I have not tried them all, but so far only Winter Lager, Boston Lager, Brown Ale and Black Lager have floated my boat. Octoberfest was not bad.


----------



## flash

custom99 said:


> Guinness and Lancaster Milk Stout. Stouts are the best!!


----------



## albacore

Flash-   Most of the Sam Adams stuff is good.  Boston Lager, Winter Ale, and even the summer ale are good.  Also- Sierra Nevada makes a nice brown ale.  I had this thick, dark Belgian abbey at a local brewhouse in Tucson brewed as a quadruple that was sweet, tasty, and STRONG.   It was at Thunder Canyon Brewery, and it was called Quad The Impaler.   Very tasty.


----------



## magnum3672

I love any Oktoberfest beer.

I go out and buy a couple cases whenever it comes into stores.  Either Lienenkuegels or Sam Adams or Magic Hats.

My next favorites are ambers, reds and a decent ale like Sam Adams.

I remember when I was a kid (Sorry nostalgia hitting me) and I'd see programs or read books about people drinking Ale and I never knew it was beer and would think it must be like the best soda pop ever if everyone is drinking it.


----------



## flash

Albacore said:


> Flash-   Most of the Sam Adams stuff is good.  Boston Lager, Winter Ale, and even the summer ale are good.  Also- Sierra Nevada makes a nice brown ale.  I had this thick, dark Belgian abbey at a local brewhouse in Tucson brewed as a quadruple that was sweet, tasty, and STRONG.   It was at Thunder Canyon Brewery, and it was called Quad The Impaler.   Very tasty.




With over 30 beers made by Sam Adams, obviously I have not tried them all and as with anything, we all have our own taste. The only ones I would give above a 3 star (out of 5) are the following. We can easily drink, Winter Lager, Boston Ale, Cream Stout, Summer Ale, Boston Lager, Black Lager and Brown Ale, but none reach our 4 star level. Again, Octoberfest only garnered a 3 star from the wife and I. JMHO.

Have you ever seen Sam Adams, Irish Red?? Heard that is one to try, but have never seen it.


----------



## flash

We did try one tonight that is new for us and both the Mrs and I gave it a **** 4 Star performance. 

*Maudite Ale*. A darker ale that was not so overpowering. Very nice.


----------



## retread

Harpoon IPA for me, I like a real "bite".


----------



## smokin - k

I love this topic! Being in micro-brew territory I have been gravitating to anything made by a Hood River, OR company called Double Mountain Brewing. The guy who started the company used to be Full Sail brewery's Head brew master. He opened up a little brew pub accross the street from his past employer and has been making amazing beers ever since. They make an IRA and a Kolsh that are both to die for... I also drink a ton of Full Sail "Session Lager".. Happy Drinking, Smokin - K

P.S. If I'm looking for quantity I also like Busch Light... In the 16oz can!


----------



## reloadmike78

This is my kind of topic as well!  I am a quasi beer snob myself, I lived in Colorado for 7 years and I ate the most crappy inexpensive food just so I could afford good beer!

Top 5 is even really hard but I'll try in no particular order.......

-Tommy Knockers Maple Nut Brown

-Breckenridge Avalanche

-Single Track

-Sierra Nevada Pale Ale

-Carlsbad Chronic(I swear it's a beer!)

Although the best beer that I've ever had in my life, because of situation, was a Guiness.  And the ONLY reason...and I mean ONLY reason is because it was the first beer I had in over 7 months while flying back to the States after a tour in Ar Ramadi, Iraq.  It was 0530 when we landed in Shannon Ireland and they had Guiness and Beamish Red lined up for us, and holy *&^$%#$ was it GOOD!  I don't even like Guiness!  It was a well deserved beer!


----------



## reloadmike78

What I'm drinking right now!


----------



## flash

reloadmike78 said:


> This is my kind of topic as well!  I am a quasi beer snob myself, I lived in Colorado for 7 years and I ate the most crappy inexpensive food just so I could afford good beer!
> 
> Top 5 is even really hard but I'll try in no particular order.......
> 
> -Tommy Knockers Maple Nut Brown
> 
> -Breckenridge Avalanche
> 
> -Single Track
> 
> -Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
> 
> -Carlsbad Chronic(I swear it's a beer!)
> 
> Although the best beer that I've ever had in my life, because of situation, was a Guiness.  And the ONLY reason...and I mean ONLY reason is because it was the first beer I had in over 7 months while flying back to the States after a tour in Ar Ramadi, Iraq.  It was 0530 when we landed in Shannon Ireland and they had Guiness and Beamish Red lined up for us, and holy *&^$%#$ was it GOOD!  I don't even like Guiness!  It was a well deserved beer!




Thanks for your service Mike. Glad you made it back home.

I have only had Tommy Knockers Butthead so far. *** 1/4 stars for us. Will have to look for the Maple Nut Brown

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale got the same rating while their Celebration only got a **. Not good at all.


----------



## magoobrew

I havent seen anybody mention Rogue's "Voodoo Doughnut Maple Bacon Ale".  This stuff is disgusting. My favorite is Rodenbach's Grand Cru.













7296484658_e2867ef135_b.jpg



__ magoobrew
__ Dec 29, 2013


----------



## jtstitzel

Lately its been Fat tire or Accumulation. Their is a really cool local Winery and Brewery called Copps that has some of the best micro brews I have ever had. If you are in west central Florida go there and have fun!


----------



## ristau5741

Flying Dog, Snake Dog IPA  7.1%

mmmm   gonna pick me up some on the way home tonight.


----------



## bigr314

Dixie


----------



## joopster

I like anything. That rebel IPA from sam adams is good.  Go to everyday is coors light.  Just depends on my mood.

That cold snap was also good...


----------



## raastros2

i drink alot of miller lite from day t oday especially since they brought the throw back bottle back...also alot of shiner varieties as they come out


----------



## raastros2

cook and make sauces with coors light though


----------



## kitt

I saw this and had to add a comment, I am Canadian so all I can really say is Mmmmmmmmmmm beer !!!

where I live everything is Gov controlled so we have The Beer Store or the LCBO, I like to try different beers all the time but since I found out that the Beer Store is not North American owned I have been buying beer at the LCBO, still a rip off but at least my money is staying on this side of the planet. So lately it has been Keith's Red(east coast beer) Canadian Wheat, or Rolling Rock. But the way things have been going I need a good summer beer to help with the winter ( going to snap, had enough blues) any suggestions? 

Cheers 

Kitt


----------



## raastros2

try sam adams cold snap....its got coriander and orange pull in it....also shiner white wing is fruity and refreshing, has coriander and orange peel also in addition to ginger


----------



## hickorybutt

Cincinnati has a local brewery called "Mad Tree".  And they put out some incredible stuff.  They are a new brewery though and haven't expanded distribution yet.  My favorite is probably the "Axis Mundi" Imperial Stout.  I'll take it or also their IPA any day of the week over a national brand, or even other craft beers I've had from different breweries around the US.


----------



## ajbert

I've live all over the country and have been around the world more than a few times (US Navy retired) and the one thing I learned about beer is this:

Find a MACRO brew that you like.  I've found many micro brews that I've loved over the years but being transferred to another part of the country, you can't find that particular micro brew any more.  Much less trying to find a beer you loved when over seas!

That being said, Coors Light as an everyday beer.  George Killian's Irish Red for those special occasions. 

However, I won't ever turn down any cold beer that doesn't cost me a thing other than PBR, Molson Light and Lone Star.  I'll drink the water out of the cooler before I drink one of those.

Funny thing about age.  When you are young you are pretty much a beer snob.  As you get older, you will drink pretty much what is on hand.  You will have your favorites, of course, but if your favorite isn't on hand you will go down the list until you find something liking to your palate.


----------



## raastros2

where in BR are you AJ


----------



## noboundaries

Fun thread.  So many great beers.

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and Summerfest are favorites.  Great restaurant at the brewery in Chico, CA too.

Blue Moon Belgian White and Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy.  We loved Blue Moon's Honey Summer Wheat but the SOG's retired it.  That's when we switched to Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy, but not before we sent the folks at BM an e-mail telling them how disappointed we were they retired our favorite brew.

Sam Adam's Boston Lager.  Haven't been too crazy about the rest of their offerings.

Rolling Rock. 

Pretty much any hefeweizen.


----------



## timstalltaletav

I've gotten to like a lot of the Southern Tier offerings.  Their 2xIPA is real good.  

Hop'solutely from Fegley Brewing is another favorite.  The 11% abv will make you introduce yourself to the ground if you're not careful.

My favorite  beer is Bells 2-Hearted Ale.  Tough to find at times in my area.  

My go-to, cutting the grass on a hot summer day beer is Yuengling Chesterfield Ale in a can.  The best canned beer I've tried. And cheap!


----------



## raastros2

i love ylengling but cant get it here in louisiana...always stock up when i go east to beach or SEC road game or something


----------



## worktogthr

Berkshire Brewing Company's Coffee House Porter... Which you can only get in New England.  Unfortunately I live in NY, but a buddy of mine from northern CT brings some down whenever he visits.  As far as one that I can get any time I wanted it, Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout and Bitter American


----------



## skyduster

*FREE AND COLD! *

*IN THAT ORDER!  *


----------



## flash

raastros2 said:


> try sam adams cold snap....its got coriander and orange pull in it....also shiner white wing is fruity and refreshing, has coriander and orange peel also in addition to ginger


Cold Snap got a *** 1/4 out of 5 stars from me. Most Sam Adams are this way. Never getting more than 3 1/2 stars. I like Shiners, but have not seen the White Wing. Last one I tried was the Ruby Red Bird, *** 1/2 +. My fav is still the Black Lager and the Bock, both ****.


----------



## flash

Noboundaries said:


> Fun thread.  So many great beers.
> 
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and Summerfest are favorites.  Great restaurant at the brewery in Chico, CA too.
> 
> Blue Moon Belgian White and Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy.  We loved Blue Moon's Honey Summer Wheat but the SOG's retired it.  That's when we switched to Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy, but not before we sent the folks at BM an e-mail telling them how disappointed we were they retired our favorite brew.
> 
> Sam Adam's Boston Lager.  Haven't been too crazy about the rest of their offerings.
> 
> Rolling Rock.
> 
> Pretty much any hefeweizen.


Being you like Blue Moon (me too) have you tried Shock Top Belgian White?
Blue Moon Wheat ****  Never heard they retired it??!!?


----------



## boykjo

Skyduster said:


> *FREE AND COLD! *
> 
> *IN THAT ORDER!  *


I have to agree... Skyduster s got the best beer of them all....lol


----------



## ibbones

AJBert said:


> However, I won't ever turn down any cold beer that doesn't cost me a thing other than PBR, Molson Light and Lone Star.  I'll drink the water out of the cooler before I drink one of those.


Ha ha, I found a lot of humor in that.  Being in South Texas, I grew up on Lone Star.  I remember back in the day (30 years ago) I would buy a 12 pack of Lone Star and go over to a friends house, drink 6-7 and leave the rest.  The next weekend I still had beer in his fridge.  Nobody would drink them through the week.


----------



## noboundaries

Flash said:


> Being you like Blue Moon (me too) have you tried *Shock Top Belgian White*?
> Blue Moon Wheat ****  Never heard they retired it??!!?


Yep, Shock Top is our backup if the BMBelWhite is not available.  Pretty close to equal tasting beer.

Last summer the BM Honey Summer Wheat was never on the shelves.  We checked several places then went to BM's website and there it was in the Retired Ales section along with some really crappy brews.  They replaced it with Agave Nectar Ale which we didn't care for at all.  So, Leinenkugel gets our money in the summer.


----------



## flash

Noboundaries said:


> Yep, Shock Top is our backup if the BMBelWhite is not available.  Pretty close to equal tasting beer.
> 
> Last summer the BM Honey Summer Wheat was never on the shelves.  We checked several places then went to BM's website and there it was in the Retired Ales section along with some really crappy brews.  They replaced it with Agave Nectar Ale which we didn't care for at all.  So, Leinenkugel gets our money in the summer.


 I like the Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat. Not bad. We tend to be opposite going with Shock Top first then Blue Moon.


----------



## raastros2

Flash said:


> Cold Snap got a *** 1/4 out of 5 stars from me. Most Sam Adams are this way. Never getting more than 3 1/2 stars. I like Shiners, but have not seen the White Wing. Last one I tried was the Ruby Red Bird, *** 1/2 +. My fav is still the Black Lager and the Bock, both ****.


i LOVE ruby redbird...thats all i drink once it comes out!


----------



## thatcho

My taste buds have currently settled on SHOCKTOP Raspberry Wheat, And Bohemia


----------



## joopster

Smoky cream stout in a growler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbert

raastros2 said:


> where in BR are you AJ


I live out in French Settlement.  Most folks, even quite a few down here, have no idea where French Settlement is so I just put BR as my location.  However, if I mention the Moonlight, more than a few know where I'm talking about!


----------



## raastros2

the  ol moonlight inn...where if you can reach the bar they will serve you! haha


----------



## raastros2

i used to have a camp in port vincent so i know where ya at my man


----------



## bertman

After home brewing for years, I can't drink the commercial domestic beers any more unless it's a REALLY hot day and there are no other options. I've become a beer snob and a serious hophead.

My favorites include Firestone Union Jack IPA, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale or Torpedo Extra IPA, or New Belgium Ranger IPA. And I put my name on the waiting list at my local liquor store around August every year for Bell's Hop Slam. It only comes out every February and is hard to get around here.


----------



## hickorybutt

bertman said:


> After home brewing for years, I can't drink the commercial domestic beers any more unless it's a REALLY hot day and there are no other options. I've become a beer snob and a serious hophead.
> 
> My favorites include Firestone Union Jack IPA, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale or Torpedo Extra IPA, or New Belgium Ranger IPA. And I put my name on the waiting list at my local liquor store around August every year for Bell's Hop Slam. It only comes out every February and is hard to get around here.



How is the Ranger IPA?  If you are an IPA connoisseur, how does it stack up relative to all of the other craft IPAs out there?  I almost bought that beer tonight but bought the NB Amber Ale instead...


----------



## bertman

hickorybutt said:


> How is the Ranger IPA? If you are an IPA connoisseur, how does it stack up relative to all of the other craft IPAs out there? I almost bought that beer tonight but bought the NB Amber Ale instead...


It is surprisingly bitter (I guess because I'm not a fan of anything else New Belgium brews). But I mean that as a positive. If you like the bitter IPAs, you should try this one. I'm anxious to hear back from you if you try it. I think it is up there with any of the other craft IPAs.


----------



## joopster

Dogfish sixty one anyone!?


----------



## rhanna

XXXX gold can not get in the states.


----------



## joopster

rebel ipa?


----------



## txblackjack21

I love Ranger IPA, and it's my go to brew. However, I also like 512 IPA, Shiner Bock, and just about anything other than a light beer.


----------



## bigwheel

Bud Lite is how I lost all my weight. In fact I have some now un-needed big boy clothes in case some other needy chubby person might could wear em. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jleeman

If you can find it, Russian River's Pliney the Elder is hard to beat













images (1).jpg



__ jleeman
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## joopster

rebel again.


----------



## qwksnke

Recently introduced to Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale. Been my go to beer when I am in the mood


----------



## kfactor

My fav beer would be steam whistle pilsner :)


----------



## el cicada

I'm a sucker for Shiner Bock, but any beer you age in a bourbon or scotch barrel belongs in my belly.


----------



## joopster

Photo Mar 14, 20 52 57.jpg



__ joopster
__ Mar 14, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Third Shift Amber Ale :beercheer:   :2thumbs:


----------



## bigwheel

I dont drink much fancy yup beer..but when I do..I Iike a good old hoppy English Bitters. I got sorta jaded from the making it yourself  hobby a few years back. I also like just about any kind of Aussie Beer..not Fosters in particular...but especially the one that comes in tall boy cans and has a pic of a Kangaroo on it.  Few on them got somebody I know drunker than a skunk one time. Also highly good flavor..sorta like the English beer.  German beer tends to taste like Blatz with added Karo Syrup. Made quite a bit of Guiness but it a little too rich to make a night of it..now I can handle a brown and tan where it gets mixed with Budweiser 50/50. Or is that black and tan? lol Keep an eye on those triglyercides. Copious amounts of beer can make them got out the roof nearly as bad as Twinkies. Sippers should sip on ice water with a touch of red wine it to cover up the water flavor.


----------



## flash

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Third Shift Amber Ale


*** +


----------



## fdannyw

coors light and most mexican beers


----------



## joopster

Drinking the Stella Artois at the moment.


----------



## mr roos

My Favorite is the Double Barrel Ale from Firestone Brewery in Central Coast of California.

Would love to be able to brew something close to that myself.


----------



## gwschenk

Asahi Super Dry went really well with the ribs I did last weekend. Michelob is my favorite, has been for a long time.


----------



## paul6

Okim or Ok Beer it is a Polish Import  I am Irish and Norwegian

 Love Becks then my Nephew who is a Brew Master turned me on to this !!!! Whiskey maybe quicker but this gets you there !!!


----------



## gwschenk

Mr Roos said:


> My Favorite is the Double Barrel Ale from Firestone Brewery in Central Coast of California.
> 
> Would love to be able to brew something close to that myself.


Brewing ale is not that difficult, and the results you get will be as good, or better, than the microbrews. BITD, I made a very good stout. Had to be careful, though, to not make it too strong! The hardest part was getting bottles. I used Grolsch bottles, the ones with the wired stoppers. The tough part was that there was only one way to get an empty Grolsch bottle.


----------



## hotburrito

No such thing as a bad beer...some just better than others!


1. Guinness or Murphy's
2. New Castle
3. Old Speckled Hen
4. Sam Adams


----------



## redrocker65200

I am an ipa guy myself.  Enjoyed most but really like racer 5 and Lagunitas. Repel is good too and I have had ranger.  Too many to remember.  Lol


----------



## coloradopdm

IPA is my go to

Marble IPA
Firestone Union Jack 
Oskar Blues new ipa
Sculpin













image.jpg



__ coloradopdm
__ Nov 3, 2015


----------



## xenatuba

What ever I am drinking now...

No, seriously...  Just about anything dark, currently in the growler is Oakshire Brewery's Ill Tempered Gnome. For general drinking, I like Pelican Brewery's Kiwanda Cream Ale.  No matter how hard I try, I cannot get to liking IPA's  which is kind of too bad, since I appear to live in Hop Valley.


----------



## noboundaries

I've GOT to get me some of this beer!  The video is in German but trust me, it won't matter.


----------



## bluebombersfan

Whatever is cold is my favorite.  I like trying a handful of different beer every time I stop at the beer store.  The best one I had last night was Chimay a Belguim ale.


----------



## Bearcarver

BlueBombersfan said:


> Whatever is cold is my favorite.  I like trying a handful of different beer every time I stop at the beer store.  The best one I had last night was Chimay a Belguim ale.


That can backfire on you:

Years ago My Buddy & I were Deer hunting in the Pocono Mts. We stopped for a case of beer, and noticed these really neat cans. They were real colorful with raised pictures on them. It was called "Fife & Drum". We bought a case.

Yuck---That stuff was terrible!!!  Third worst beer I ever had, right behind Primo & Lone Star Beer.

I had some of those cans in my fridge for years----Kept them to get rid of on less than wanted visitors.

Good to see ya, Blue!!

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan

Bearcarver said:


> BlueBombersfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever is cold is my favorite.  I like trying a handful of different beer every time I stop at the beer store.  The best one I had last night was Chimay a Belguim ale.
> 
> 
> 
> That can backfire on you:
> 
> Years ago My Buddy & I were Deer hunting in the Pocono Mts. We stopped for a case of beer, and noticed these really neat cans. They were real colorful with raised pictures on them. It was called "Fife & Drum". We bought a case.
> 
> Yuck---That stuff was terrible!!!  Third worst beer I ever had, right behind Primo & Lone Star Beer.
> 
> I had some of those cans in my fridge for years----Kept them to get rid of on less than wanted visitors.
> 
> Good to see ya, Blue!!
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHAHAH  Great way to get rid of unwanted visitors!!

I have only poured out 2 beers in my life that I could not drink,

1. A ginger beer from Jamaica (can't remember the name)

2. Harbin a Chinese beer

Both of these make my stomach turn just thinking about them.

Good to see you too Bear!!!


----------



## burmser

Kostritzer is my "go to" beer, but pretty much anything dark and German.













IMG_1567.JPG



__ burmser
__ Jan 5, 2016


----------



## alamar

My favorite of all time for almost 20 years was Gulden Draak a Belgian Dark Strong but a few years ago it was dethroned by Straffe Hendricks Quad. Wow is that one great!!!


----------



## loaf31

I'm am IPA guy... 

My favorite go to beer is Nugget Nectar from Troegs. 

Just had Ninja vs Unicorn from Pipeline Brewing and it was awesome. 

Anyone on Untappd? Loaf31


----------



## smokin' burt

*Shipyahd* is a dahn good beeah brewed in Pahtland Maine... but ya can't get that from heah!!...LOL!

SMB


----------



## pabstman80

Pabst Blue Ribbon.   If I don't have that I drink whiskey. I'm a die hard.


----------



## alelover

Lagunitas Little Sumpin' Sumpin'













LSS-Photo-12oz.png



__ alelover
__ Jan 15, 2016


----------



## docho11idaze

Dont have a favorite, am a bit of a beer snob.  but my "go to" is pizza port (san diego) swamis ipa. Great ipa always fresh at store and best bang for buck to boot.  Generally about 11.99 a 6 pack of pints...cant beat it













20160305_225036.jpg



__ docho11idaze
__ Mar 8, 2016


----------



## jeepsjeep

Labatt Blue Light

Miller Lite

Those are my two favs, but I can drink most any beer that's cold


----------



## onoku

I can't understand why IPAs are so popular. I can't stand the taste. I am typically a Lager guy, but in recent years (since making this post), I have started to enjoy some darker brews, especially Porters.


----------



## docho11idaze

It took me a handful of times to ease into ipas. First two times out of bittle hated them.  Took cicerone certification (beer server) classes at work and learned about which hops give what qualities.  Some hoppy lagers then began enjoying ipas.  Now a fanatic.

I love barrel aged beers too.  A bourbon barrel aged stout is heavenly...but at $15 to dont even wnt to say, theyre a special occasion beer for me


----------



## thomaswalls

I guess im just a boring ole budweiser guy, lol.


----------



## docho11idaze

I still drink bud...but grab a banquet more often since my departure from AB...lol wearing it today though 













20160313_124517.jpg



__ docho11idaze
__ Mar 13, 2016


----------



## idahomuskrat

Rogue Hazelnut Chocolate stout, Ciders(I know not beer), something cold of quality, But in no way a corona nasty stuff.


----------



## alwaysntraining

Don`t be a hater but in this order. 

1. Free Bud Light

2. Standard price Bud Light

3. Expensive Bud light

4. Expensive Bud Light I have to drive a long way to get.


----------



## m00se

Fuller's ESB

Founder's Dirty Bastard

Duvel

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale

and

STEEL RESERVE 211


----------



## alwaysntraining

My daughter works for a distributor and my beer fridg. is over flowing with IPA`s and other stuff. If you live close to me stop by and have all you want to try. That is a sincere offer if you are close to Boonville In. She brings things home after promos. It was OK at first because my friends could keep up but now I only have a small hole for my Bud Light. I don`t like the other stuff but I am not going to throw beer away!


----------



## hopvol

I've been brewing beer for over 20 years. I'm a bit of a seasonal beer drinker. I like porters and stouts in the winter, blonde and pale ales in the summer. My overall favorites are IPAs. I drink them year round and more than any other style.


----------



## docho11idaze

I love the 2 month window for stout weather here


----------



## thedood

Tried Pinedrops ipa by Deschutes last night, goof stuff. Hop Hunter has become my go to beer for the spring and summer. With fall coming I will start drink rye beers with a switch to porters and stouts as the weather gets colder. Some of my favorites

IPA:

Sierra Nevada Hop Hunter

Founders Centennial

Southern Tier 2XIPA

Stone Ruination

Sierra Nevada Torpedo

Rye Ales:

Founders Red's Rye

Southern Tier 2XRye

Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye

Porters

Founders Porter

Smuttynose Robust Porter

Stouts

Southern Tier 2XStout

North Coast Old Rasputin

Southern Tier Choklat


----------



## m00se

You don't put your location in your sig so it's hard to know what's local to you and what might be hard to find, but any beer from this brewery is top shelf:

http://www.ommegang.com/#!


----------



## thedood

@m00se I live in central illinois. Ive never heard of that brewery. I am in a rural area so I have to drive a distance to get any decent beers. I am going to take a look and see what I can find. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## onoku

I'm kind of proud that this thread is going strong for five years now lol


----------



## m00se

thedood said:


> @m00se I live in central illinois. Ive never heard of that brewery. I am in a rural area so I have to drive a distance to get any decent beers. I am going to take a look and see what I can find. Thanks for the tip.


Tell your beer guy to source whatever beer you're interested in. Chances are, there'll be other folks just as interested as you are and it's a win/win for everybody.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

There are very few beers I've found that I don't like.  A well crafted brew is usually good to me.  I may prefer one over another in a certain situation,but I just like the taste of beer.


----------



## thedood

JaxRmrJmr said:


> There are very few beers I've found that I don't like.  A well crafted brew is usually good to me.  I may prefer one over another in a certain situation,but I just like the taste of beer.


Here is an oddity for you. I have Welsh/English genealogy.  I prefer English ales. I love IPAs, porters, stouts.  My wife has german genealogy and she has an affinity for Belgium and german beers. She likes bock, Hefeweizen, pilsner, and lager. Go figure.


----------



## moikel

Craft beer abounds down under but output so small it won't ever get to the USA.

Young Henry's because its brewed 10 minutes from my house & on tap at the BBQ joint Bovine & Swine.

Recently discovered Hitachino Nest from Japan ,range of beers cost to much but I cant take beer  or $ to heaven or hell. 

Its got quite a back story brewed a few hours north of Tokyo. I am in Tokyo in January & they have a brewery bar not far from the fish market so I will be in there like a rat up a drainpipe.

Yebisu is also nice especially their dark ale. Owned by Sapporo.

Coopers still my choice of bigger company beer .


----------



## s roche

So far no mention of Schell's  in New Ulm Minnesota but its probably due to a limited area in the North Central US that its available.  If I have to choose it would be the Dark or the Deer Brand. I recently was at the Octoberfest held in New Ulm and toured the Brewery. 155 years old, second oldest family owned brewery in the US.


----------



## thomaswalls

Give me a coors or a Budweiser any day.


----------



## smokinadam

S Roche said:


> So far no mention of Schell's  in New Ulm Minnesota but its probably due to a limited area in the North Central US that its available.  If I have to choose it would be the Dark or the Deer Brand. I recently was at the Octoberfest held in New Ulm and toured the Brewery. 155 years old, second oldest family owned brewery in the US.


 have had August Schells and it is not bad. Worst part of outdated cans... I live in central WI so we have it available and I am always trying new beer bUT only got 1 good flavored/tasting beers. I didn't mind the maibock. My favorite draft is yuengling and I'll drink that whenever I'm near and bring some bottles home. I love new Glarus beers and recommend if your close come try them. Stone Arch Scottish Ale is my favorite local city brewery beer. 
Cheers


----------



## granbubba

Anchor Brewing's - Liberty Ale

Sam Adams - Boston Lager

Guinness draft

Cold beer while watching the thermometer on my smoker :)

Granbubba


----------



## raastros2

Shiner out of Texas makes a bunch of go to beers


----------



## nate4g63

I'm generally drinking what I have on tap. Currently I have a Brett Saison, Centennial IPA (using my homegrown hops), a rauchbier, and a cream ale. 

I have a mini fridge stocked with random stuff. Usually Sierra Nevada's Pale ale, and Miller Lite can always be found in there.













IMG_0938.JPG



__ nate4g63
__ Oct 25, 2016


----------



## stevenb

1. Tioga-Sequoia Brewing. Favorites are Half Dome wheat, Fire fall Red Ale & Smoke Chaser Cherry Wood Smoked Barley Wine.

2. Sam Adams. Love Cherry wheat.

3. Ballast point, Stone & Firestone

4. Last resort Budweiser, Coors Light & Rolling rock.

Love micro brews, except for the spicy stouts.

I've got 6 pork butts this weekend, going to pick up couple breakfast brews.


----------



## cornman

Living in Southcentral PA, I love a good dark porter/ale.  ABC's Scottish Ale and the Warehouse Bistro's (Hanover, PA) Screaming Peacock are tough to beat.  If you're ever in the area, check them out.  Both breweries have some other good beers and food.  Definitely worth it!


----------



## frankerector

Every day beer is Miller High Life....

Special Beer is Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.....

I drink it all though..

I'm not saying no to a cold one....................


----------



## tlevan03

I drink Busch. When I get fancy, I'll have another Busch. Other than fruity beer, I like all beer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hauler

Bush light I like the sample pack comes with 30 cans. 2 or 3 sample packs makes a good weekend.


----------



## heavy hauler

Bush light I like the sample pack comes with 30 cans. 2 or 3 sample packs makes a good weekend.


----------



## tigerburge

By far my favorite beer is Dirty Bastard crafted by Founders. It's a Scotch Ale


----------



## myownidaho

During the warm months, my go to beer is Payette Brewing "North Fork Lager". In cooler months, I gravitate more towards IPAs like Sockeye "Dagger Falls". During the holidays, Sierra Nevada "Celebration Ale" is about the only beer I drink.


----------



## kingzorkan

The only list that matters is the number one spot:

1. Guinness

The rest is a list of distant relatives:

2. Miller Lite

3. Genesee Cream Ale

4. Yeungling 

After that...does it really matter?  Ice cold always works for me - as long as it isn't IPA or hipster-hoppy garbage.

There's a local brewery here in Charleston, WV that is doing a pretty good job on porters, stouts and ales.  Only one we've ever had and it is just a few years old.


----------



## sauced

My absolute favorite is the beer that someone buys me!!!!


----------



## menace2sobriety

Well that figures. I join a meat smoking forum and the first post i make is in a thread about beer. Oh well

I have so many favorites and I think it changes from week to week but Id say the two beers I drink the most often is 

1. Dales Pale Ale

2. PBR


----------



## geezer

My favorite to date and one I'd like to try to replicate.













saison brett 001.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 1, 2017






2nd favorite. Both of these ales are produced by Boulevard Brewing in Kansas City.













bennett spring state park 001.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 1, 2017


----------



## tallbm

*My all time favorite* comes from the state of Victoria in the country of Australia.  It is James Squire Amber Ale.

*Here in the US *I drink more Shiner Bock than any other beer but that is probably because the liquor stores here all have it available for pick up in kegs without a need to pre order it AND the fact that it is great.

*My favorite summer time beer*:  Dos XX

*My favorite exotic beer*:  Worthington Cream Flow (nitro pour) - Smooth, silky, good amber tasting, and the foam was crazy, it wasn't too much foam or head on a beer it was simply always there and would coat the entire pint glass and sit there with every drink. Had it in London.

*Alternative/Special Occasion Beers:*

-A good German Dunkel

-Paulaner Octoberfest

-Corona Familiar (1 liter bottles from Mexico, not the clear bottle stuff made here in the US)

-Rogue Dead Guy Ale

-Bunkerhill Blueberry Ale (Boston Beerworks brew pub outside of Fenway Park) - Never thought I would order or drink a beer with fruit in it much less really enjoy it, but this is the one :)


----------



## timstalltaletav

Another seasonal favorite is just about done this year's run.  Troeg's Nugget Nectar.  Great stuff, definitely a hoppy beer, but not to the point of being super bitter.  Usually it's available only in January/February, I was lucky enough to find a leftover 6 pack today at the store.


----------



## prestonk08

If you're in the Southern Michigan area try Bells Oberon, it's a seasonal summer beer.  Lots of folks around here live for it!!!


----------



## timstalltaletav

Prestonk08 said:


> If you're in the Southern Michigan area try Bells Oberon, it's a seasonal summer beer.  Lots of folks around here live for it!!!



2-Hearted is in my top 3 all time favorite beers!

I got a mini-keg of Oberon last summer.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## prestonk08

Two hearted is my number 2.  I love the fish!!   Great beer!!


----------



## pc farmer

Still drinking Yingling here.


----------



## hb99

Last weekend I brewed up a SNPA and another batch today.

Next weekend I plan on brewing either a Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA, Bell's 2 Hearted American IPA, or maybe even an Arrogant Bastard Ale. I hope to get another 10 gallons of German-style Hefe Weizen in before the end of the month or in the first week in April.


----------



## millerbuilds

I love IPA's and Double IPA's.

My favorite is Pliny the Elder.   Hard as hell to get, but I have a source that sends me 4 bottles every couple months.  













IMG_2864.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 26, 2017


----------



## menace2sobriety

lol I brewed a pliny clone while i was in germany. I lot of the folks out there that I let try it hated it. Ive never had an actual pliny so i had nothing to compare it to but I thought mine was pretty damn good.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Easy













Gwar.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 27, 2017


----------



## lancep

This time of year in Mississippi, anything that's cold. Late fall through winter I like the heftier stuff, stouts, porters etc. Gotta Get Up To Get Down is a coffee milk stout from up the road in Memphis that I like a lot.


----------



## bigfurmn

I have two favorite kinds of beer, cold and free! Either one of those two options I can work with. If I happen upon a situation that has cold and free beer, all the better. Seriously though I enjoy trying every beer I can find. If I haven't had it I want to try it.


----------



## bigknowledge34

I mostly drink any IPA I can get my hands on, or my go to beer is Guinness. If I want a Yellow Fizzy Beer, I go with Miller Lite.


----------



## shyzabrau

My favorite fizzy, yellow beer is a saison. Drinking one now - Brouwerij West's Saison Extra (at the brewery).


----------



## swylen

I'm a pure hop-head from Minnesota. My current favorite is a local brew Surly: Furious. My other go to is whatever is cheapest between, Summit IPA, Redhook IPA, Sierra Nevada IPA. All three are similar but slightly different. Summit is a local BIG brewery.


----------



## shyzabrau

I used to work remotely for a company in Eden Prairie, so I would get some Surly every time that I visited the boss. Never got to visit the brewery and take the tour, which I regret. I don't miss working for that company, but I did enjoy the occasional Surly!


----------



## katie79

My favorite subject (besides the kids, of course)! My go to beer is Black Butte Porter from Deschutes Brewery in Bend Oregon. However 2 years ago Santa gave me a beer of the month club subscription and I've been loving beer from all over the world since.


----------



## slave2messiah

I'm mostly a double IPA guy. My garage beer is Stone IPA. Roughtail Hoptometrist is probably the best double IPA for me because it's local and fresh. Those guys have a seriously strong hop game going on. Right now, drinking a Doom bourbon barrel aged imperial IPA.


----------



## katie79

We should swap favorite beers. Someone send me your favorite and I'll send you mine. :-D


----------



## spaceman spiff

mmmm...beer!

My go to in terms of quantity is Sweetwater 420.  We have a growing microbrew community here in Central FL, Cigar City Brewing being one of the more widely known options.  Their Jai Alai IPA is a darn good sip.  I find myself drawn to IPAs mostly nowadays, though a good stout is always welcomed.  Not too many in America seem to brew this selection, but an ESB is another favorite when found


----------



## Braz

My new fave in Yuengling. We just recently got it here in Indiana.

Braz


----------



## timstalltaletav

Braz said:


> My new fave in Yuengling. We just recently got it here in Indiana.
> 
> Braz



I lived 2 blocks from the brewery.  Now about 20 minutes away.  Cut my teeth on it and still drink (alot of) it.

Chesterfield is my favorite but their Porter is pretty kick ass when the weather cools off.


----------



## roger47

pit 4 brains said:


> I'll take just about any IPA. I like a really hoppy beer! There's a loclal brewery here called Four Peaks and they make a seasonal Abby ale that is just awesome.


I'm with you pit.


pit 4 brains said:


> I'll take just about any IPA. I like a really hoppy beer! There's a loclal brewery here called Four Peaks and they make a seasonal Abby ale that is just awesome.


I'm with you pit.  I love IPAs.  The higher the IBU the better.  My wife and I were in San Diego last year and feel that San Diego is the ale centre of the universe. We have some nice micro & cottage breweries here in Canada with great quality brews but San Diego is the place to be.  Curious about the "Four Peaks".  Where is this brewery located?


----------



## kcsmokefan83

Call me basic but my favorite time of year is fall so I can stock up on my pumpkin beer!  I love the stuff and I don't care who knows it! haha  My absolute favorite is stegmaier pumpkin, but I've only been able to get that in the Scranton, PA area when I lived out there for a couple of years.  For now, Sam Adams 30lbs of pumpkin is my go to!

Other than that it's Land Shark, Fins Up!


----------



## roger47

kcsmokefan83 said:


> Call me basic but my favorite time of year is fall so I can stock up on my pumpkin beer!  I love the stuff and I don't care who knows it! haha  My absolute favorite is stegmaier pumpkin, but I've only been able to get that in the Scranton, PA area when I lived out there for a couple of years.  For now, Sam Adams 30lbs of pumpkin is my go to!
> 
> Other than that it's Land Shark, Fins Up!


Like I always say;  The absolute best beer is the one you like.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

kcsmokefan83 said:


> Call me basic but my favorite time of year is fall so I can stock up on my pumpkin beer!  I love the stuff and I don't care who knows it! haha  My absolute favorite is stegmaier pumpkin, but I've only been able to get that in the Scranton, PA area when I lived out there for a couple of years.  For now, Sam Adams 30lbs of pumpkin is my go to!
> 
> Other than that it's Land Shark, Fins Up!



Steg Pumpkin is phenomenal. If you like this, def. try Lancaster Baked Pumpkin. So good.

My favorite beer right now is probably Pizza Boy's Sunny Side Up. Such a good coffee flavor.


----------



## bdawg

It's really hard for me to name one.

1) My ultimate favorite is the one in my hand.
2) Cantillion Gueze
3) Augusteiner Helles
4) Several of my buddies from my homebrew club opened (4 different) professional breweries.  ANYTHING they brew is gold to me.  (All 4 of these breweries have won awards in various pro competitions.)
5) My own homebrew is on this list somewhere
6) Full Sail Cascade Pilsner has just become my favorite lawnmower beer
7) Pretty much anything from Cascade Barrel House

I'm honestly burning out on IPA, and look for more subtle beers where a controlled hand is far more important than throwing in more hops.


----------



## tktplz

*I'm honestly burning out on IPA, and look for more subtle beers where a controlled hand is far more important than throwing in more hops.*

Right there with ya *bdawg*. High IBU beer, most, seem to have Malty Backbones, ie. very sweet to go along with the high IBUs. That malty sweetness is too overpowering to me. Don't get me wrong for the last 4 years or so I've been on the Hoppy Road, LOL! But even @ 72 IBUs in a Squatter Brewery Hop Rising, double hop 9%. here's a link; https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/28908/51785/  The first 6 pack or 2 i loved the hoppiness of it but by the 3rd 6 pack it was getting way too sweet on the back end.  Yes, I now lean more towards the ambers or oatmeal stouts as it gets cooler. Lawnmower beer I'm easy as long as it's right at freezing cold. Yellow Bellies, Budweiser are a couple, heck a Tacate' is nice with a lime, ice cold. Crawfish needs PBRs or Yuengling, both of those have a sweet finish. Goes with the heat of the crawfish, taters, sausage, corn, and mushrooms. Man those mushrooms soak up the spice big time. Come on February, that's the start of crawfish season here in Louisiana.


----------



## myownidaho

It’s the holiday season. The favorite beer this time of year is Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale.


----------



## noboundaries

About the only time I drink beer once the weather turns cold is when eating pizza.  When it gets cold though, my cooking thoughts move to stews, soups, and chilies.

My new favorite beer is Deschutes Black Butte Porter.  I actually bought it to make a Belgian beef stew called Carbonade Flamande that uses dark beer for the braising liquid. I took one sip, switched gears, made a regular beef stew, and drank the beer.


----------



## jbk90

Austin Street Six Grain with Coffee

It's a milk stout with coffee, I would drink it year round but sadly they don't brew any during the summer months so have to wait for fall to pair it with some bbq...also helps to keep you warm during the smoke.


----------



## shrews824

It really just depends on my mood, time of year, beer style, and situation for me. 

Some of my favorites are (in no particular order):

Abbaye de Saint Bon Chien 
Fantome Saison
Fantome Pissenlet
Cantillon Cuvee Saint-Gilloise
Drie Fonteinen Oud Geuze Golden Blend
Anchorage Bitter Monk
Anchorage The Tide and Its Takers
Founders Breakfast Stout
Founders KBS
Goose Island Bourbon County Brand Coffee Stout
Westmalle Tripel
Westvleteren XII
Pannepot Reserva
De Blaugies/Hill Farmstead La Vermontoise
De Ranke XXX Bitter 
J.W. Lees Limited Edition Harvest Ale (in various casks)
Three Floyds Zombie Dust
Three Floyds Alpha King
Three Floyds Dreadnaught
St. Bernardus Abt. 12

I, honestly, have too many to mention and I'm sure there are some that are escaping my mind.   

I just love beer!!!


----------



## zwiller

shrews824 said:


> It really just depends on my mood, time of year, beer style, and situation for me.
> 
> Some of my favorites are (in no particular order):
> 
> Abbaye de Saint Bon Chien
> Fantome Saison
> Fantome Pissenlet
> Cantillon Cuvee Saint-Gilloise
> Drie Fonteinen Oud Geuze Golden Blend
> Anchorage Bitter Monk
> Anchorage The Tide and Its Takers
> Founders Breakfast Stout
> Founders KBS
> Goose Island Bourbon County Brand Coffee Stout
> Westmalle Tripel
> Westvleteren XII
> Pannepot Reserva
> De Blaugies/Hill Farmstead La Vermontoise
> De Ranke XXX Bitter
> J.W. Lees Limited Edition Harvest Ale (in various casks)
> Three Floyds Zombie Dust
> Three Floyds Alpha King
> Three Floyds Dreadnaught
> St. Bernardus Abt. 12
> 
> I, honestly, have too many to mention and I'm sure there are some that are escaping my mind.
> 
> I just love beer!!!


Long time homebrewer and certified judge and that is my kind list!  Have not had the elusive fantome but and HUGE fan of Blaugies in summer.  Winter, I like ABT12 or their noel but having a rye Manhattan thing going on this year and trying all sorts of craft bitters.  99% of the time I am drinking my own, which is either North German Pils, IPA, or belgian of sorts.

PS - avatar is my saison with Blaugies yeast.


----------



## shrews824

zwiller said:


> Long time homebrewer and certified judge and that is my kind list!  Have not had the elusive fantome but and HUGE fan of Blaugies in summer.  Winter, I like ABT12 or their noel but having a rye Manhattan thing going on this year and trying all sorts of craft bitters.  99% of the time I am drinking my own, which is either North German Pils, IPA, or belgian of sorts.
> 
> PS - avatar is my saison with Blaugies yeast.



I'll tell ya, I'm all about some Fantome.  I love Dany Prignons style.  His Saisons are just a bit "different" if you know what I mean?  Those Belgians really know how to do it up right that's for sure.  

I do believe though that the beer that really knocks me off my feet is the Abbaye de Saint Bon Chien out of Switzerland.  I've tried various vintages and all have been top notch.  Every time I run across one (which isn't all that often) I pick it up.  Jerome Rebetez is a master!!!  They are the most complex, intriguing, complete, diverse, interesting, balanced, and delightful beers I've ever had.   

....  and yeah, the beer in your avatar is making my mouth water!!!


----------



## zwiller

I'll keep a look out for that one.  I am a huge beer nerd and never head of it but admit I buy little beer these days.  That pickup in your avatar is either Gretsch or Rick, I say Rick with a gold pickguard, 360?


----------



## shrews824

zwiller said:


> I'll keep a look out for that one.  I am a huge beer nerd and never head of it but admit I buy little beer these days.  That pickup in your avatar is either Gretsch or Rick, I say Rick with a gold pickguard, 360?



It's a 2014 Gretsch 6120 1959 LTV.  I absolutely love it.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Starting this thread back up. If you haven't tried it yet, Sierra Nevada's Hazy Little Thing is phenomenal! And I was able to get it in PA for around $10 for a six pack (this is cheap for PA).


----------



## yankee2bbq

Bud Light.  Dilly Dilly.


----------



## branstone

Stella Artois, Pilsner Urquell

but usually drink coors lite !


----------



## hagewood91

Favorite beer to have with dinner or while watching a game at the bar in town is Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale (Reddish Ale - From Lexington KY). It has to be on draft. The bottles are okay but nothing beats draft IMO. After that, I am going to go with Black Abby Rose (Belgium Style Blond - from Nashville). Then Miller Lite/Mich. Ultra for a " pound 20 in a day" beer. I love all beers, IPA, EPA, Stouts, and Lagers. I will drink anything that is semi cold as long as it isn't bud light. If it was die of thirst, or drink bud light, I hope my wife invites y'all to the funeral.


----------



## BandCollector

I really enjoy just about any IPA unless the micro breweries start competing to see how many hops they can cram into the wort and "out hop" each other....There is such a thing as too much hops in a beer.  I do enjoy Becks and Pilsner Urquell  as well!

God Bless the 21st Amendment


----------



## Rings Я Us

I still drink the same beer I drank when I was in the 3rd grade. Still buy a case a day.


----------



## zwiller

Rings Я Us said:


> I still drink the same beer I drank when I was in the 3rd grade. Still buy a case a day.


LOL  Stroh's?


----------



## Rings Я Us

:D  jk


----------



## ozzz

Moosehead Lager


----------



## zwiller

Woah... Flashback.  Moosehead and Garage Days Re-Revisited.


----------



## bigfurmn

zwiller said:


> Woah... Flashback.  Moosehead and Garage Days Re-Revisited.




My two favorite beers... Cold and free. Either variation of those are good for me!


----------



## ososmokeshack




----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ

kjlued said:


> Well, I am a beer snob and although I can't nail it down to 1 or even 3 favorites, I am a beer connoisseur to the 10th power.
> 
> Most cringe on what I will spend on beers many times being $20 for a 12oz 4pk
> 
> I suppose I will name a few favorite Breweries
> 
> Founders
> 
> Bells
> 
> Stone
> 
> Great Divide
> 
> Oscar Blues
> 
> I like anything from an IPA to a Stout and usually gravitate towards high gravity and oak aged.
> 
> The guy at the specialty beer store I live near by knows be by first name and his eyes light up when he sees me.
> 
> I think he named his motorcycle after me too. lol
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not rich, I just have rich tastes. LOL
> 
> However, I have found a really good and relatively inexpensive high gravity stout that for the price I buy and drink a lot.
> 
> Brooklyn Breweries Black Chocolate Stout (10%) and it is only $6 a 4pk of 12oz bottles.
> 
> Not my favorite but my favorite for the price.
> 
> May still sound high to some but keep in mind it is a 10% alc beer so 1 is like 2 of others.


Check out Shorts if you can. They make some good beers.


----------



## Joatman

Dark beer, stouts and unfiltered wheat beer are my faves. Not too much into IPAs, just too piney for my taste.  Does anybody remember Little Kings?  I remember those from almost 40 years ago.  Little bitty bottles.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Joatman said:


> Dark beer, stouts and unfiltered wheat beer are my faves. Not too much into IPAs, just too piney for my taste.  Does anybody remember Little Kings?  I remember those from almost 40 years ago.  Little bitty bottles.



Only 32.


----------



## Joatman

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Only 32.


I think you can still buy them.....


----------



## bdawg

Joatman said:


> Dark beer, stouts and unfiltered wheat beer are my faves. Not too much into IPAs, just too piney for my taste.  Does anybody remember Little Kings?  I remember those from almost 40 years ago.  Little bitty bottles.



While I love IPA, I'm just burnt out on them.

I have come full circle, in a way.
Started on Miller/Bud/Coors in HS
Found German beers in the Army
Started homebrewing
Found Hops
Found bigger stuff like porters and stouts, then belgians and sours & Barleywines
then it was the BIG lagers like doppelbocks 
Then it was Bock and then Marzen & Rauchbier
THen it was Kolsch and Pilsener
Finally Helles

Now, I mix it up, but Russian Imperial Stouts are my favorites (esp. Barrel Aged)
Pale Ales for the hops, with an occasional IPA
Helles or German Pils for refreshment


----------



## ozzz

Love Cream Ale


----------



## Joatman

bdawg said:


> While I love IPA, I'm just burnt out on them.
> 
> I have come full circle, in a way.
> Started on Miller/Bud/Coors in HS
> Found German beers in the Army
> Started homebrewing
> Found Hops
> Found bigger stuff like porters and stouts, then belgians and sours & Barleywines
> then it was the BIG lagers like doppelbocks
> Then it was Bock and then Marzen & Rauchbier
> THen it was Kolsch and Pilsener
> Finally Helles
> 
> Now, I mix it up, but Russian Imperial Stouts are my favorites (esp. Barrel Aged)
> Pale Ales for the hops, with an occasional IPA
> Helles or German Pils for refreshment


Ok, now I have to try a Russian Imperial Stout. I’ve had Marzen, but I only see it occasionally.....love it. The latest that I tried and really like is Negra Modela.


----------



## bdawg

When I judge competitions, I like to judge the Light Lagers and Pilseners categories.

There are usually 2 types of entries.
1) The guys who don't know what they are doing so they think "I'm gonna brew me some Bud!"
2) The guys who DO know how hard it is to get them right and they have perfected their processes to where they ARE right.

Cat 1 is easy to spot a bunch of flaws with just a couple sniffs and verify with a sip.
Cat 2 are the ones to enjoy and even savor, because they are only achieved by the very top homebrewers.  
Plus, its a way to not get totally hammered because I'm saving my alcohol intake for the RIS and Barleywine flights.  :D


----------

